# Big trouble with gable vents!



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I take it Lowes wont take it back and let you order the right size barring that I would find a good carpenter in your area I am sure he could box it in where you wouldnt even know it had been replaced or if you think your up to it go for it but it just sounds like it may be a tricky fit


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

*It's an odd sized opening that nobody makes vents for*

Lowe's would take them back if we want to take them back...but the real problem is that nobody makes this odd size. So I can't order one that fits, from anywhere.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

Is their a custom wood working place any where near you the would and could make it to fit perfectly if you dint know try a cabinet maker he would know where you could get it made if not your back to a frame


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would reframe both openings so the vents sat where they needed to be. The larger opening would need to have the wood siding redone around the area. This way when you were done, both openings would be a standard size.
Ron


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

*We'll get help with it*

Thanks very much for the input!

Having tried our hardest to figure out a good solution that would not damage the wood siding, we're arriving at the dreaded conclusion that we're going to have to get help with this repair project!

Getting the wood siding replaced around the top of the house is too daunting a task for us at our current level of construction skills, so I'll begin inquiring tomorrow.

We're not so sure if we can find wood siding that will be close to matching what we have up there...will investigate help and supplies!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wood can be profiled pretty easily with the correct tools. Any competant carpenter should be able to make it on site or in a shop.
Ron


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

how about a rough opening change to right size,,,then filled in siding space,,,then some plastic lumber or other trim to COVER all the additional new siding,,,that hides and weather proofs it??


----------



## Aged1 (Jul 30, 2008)

I just finished re-siding our house. Our gable vents were 18 years old and the gable vents were both in terrible condition. I hunted and hunted for vents that matched the original fairly well (architectural covenants) and didn't like the look of those at Lowes. And I reallllly didn't want them to rot out like the originals so after I saw how simple the old ones were, I decided to build my own. 

I bought PVC 1x4 lumber and cut all the slats to exact length. I cut a 45 degree bevel on the front edge of the slats (you can do this on the boards before cutting to length). I built a box and mounted them using by driving in galvanized nails with a finish nailer. (Hammer and nails work fine if not as fast. Stainless screws would work well also.) 

I made the box with a 24" 1x4 across the top and two 30" 1x4s for the two sides. For the bottom sill, I glued and nailed two 1x4 boards and cut a bevel to so water would run off the edge.

The slats are angled and deep enough to prevent any water intrusion unless you spray from below.

I attached a screen wire (hardware cloth would work also) to prevent birds, squirrels and other critters out.

You can paint it any color you want.

Using a tablesaw it only takes a few hours to make.

This way, you can makeit any size you want and not have to mess with your siding which is not a fun job, not to mention cost.

Good luck.


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Update: Gable vent trouble is SOLVED!!!*

We made the Lowe's vents fit, and it looks great!!!   

Okay, maybe not as great as custom vents, styled to personal taste, but.....it still looks great, and is solidly weather-proof!!! Thanks so much for valuable advice here that kept us from making a mistake....and thanks to a creative friend and his tools!!! 

The Solution:

1. Cut away a very small amount of exterior siding to make just enough room to sneak in the vent (nicely straight and even this time!!!) 

2. Carefully loosen the edges of several siding boards, then put up extra flashing for the sake of confidence.

3. Slip the vinyl vent edges under the edges of the loosened siding boards, then nail down.

4. Put up a new wood frame around the vinyl vent, specially cut to fit, nicely level with the siding. All carefully caulked. Appearance blends nicely, nothing awkward!!! 

I love happy endings!!! 

As DIY newbies, we are learning a lot more than we bargained for when we decided to paint the house ourselves! The adventure continues...


----------

